# Picture of a Virgin Queen



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I want to say "are you sure that's her?" but in a queen rearing experiment last year, I determined that cant tell the difference between virgin & worker.
( I moved queen cells into tiny cages for hatching, something wasn't done right & mine all died. Don't do it that way!!! )
Good luck !
CE


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think roberto may be right. The eyes look different and the thorax is shiny and smooth and quite a bit darker.


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Cool pic roberto. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice photos! Definitely a virgin queen. I've seen a couple of mine and they look almost exactly like your queen. They like to keep moving so it's hard to get a good photo sometimes.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm 100% confident she is a queen. I was chasing her, she moved fast. You can sense her regal elegance and splendor. Lol. The thorax and the wings and the way she bahaved are dead give away she is a queen. She is prolly a day's old.


----------



## mri1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Maybe it is dependent on the type of bee..here is a picture of my one day old queen that just hatched, I marked her right away since I had more queen cells to hatch from the same frame. she is italian or carni.


----------



## BeeOne (Jun 4, 2015)

That's a nice blue bullseye you put on that virgin Queen. Let us know if she is lucky enough to make it through her mating flights successfully.


----------



## mri1 (Feb 9, 2015)

BeeOne said:


> That's a nice blue bullseye you put on that virgin Queen. Let us know if she is lucky enough to make it through her mating flights successfully.


She's a queen - she needed a crown.


----------

